# MASCAR 12: Return of the Mods



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Round 12 of the MASCAR Championship is at Mark Smith's speed bowl, with the hyperactive Modified class, Saturday April 24th.
Mods are 3 ohm magnet cars, with polymer traction magnets, and the fastest class raced by MASCAR.

Track pix and directions to Port Haywood, Virginia:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/mark.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Yes, it's true and little South of Margaritaville is the home of Mark Smith, in the rural tidewater environs of Mathews County Virginia...here for the second time this season the fastest class we race, the magnificent Mods, return for a rematch on the high banks of Mark's Terd. This time the weather was better and no big snow storm like February's blizzard to keep Richmond's Steve Jones away. Steve had the alpha dog in the hunt, and other contenders were scrambling over the scraps. MASCAR's full pictorial race report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/4-24-10.html

Round 13, makes a trip to North Carolina, to race on the fabulous Bowman Lunacy, at Lewis Wuori's...on Saturday, May 22nd.
Track picture and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/lewis.html

The MASCAR trophy race will be at Robby Whiteed's new TKO 6x20' Six laner in Williamsburg, VA on July 10th.


----------

